# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  33 Y UNA GAMBA,jajjaja

## SOFTVADER

Bueno en vista de que aqu,i nadie se acuerda de felicitar a nadie,me AUTOFELICITO,anda que os den por donde amargan los pepinos,mamones,jjajajajaajajaja.
Felicidades Softvader,jajjajaja.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡ostras!. La verdad es que yo nunca lo miro. Me guío por los mensajes de otros. pero en fin, no hay excusas que valgan pero si hay buenos deseos:

 ¡FELICIDADES! muchas,muchas,muchas,muchas,muchas,muchas,muchas..  .. :001 005:   :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo tampoco lo miro nunca! jaja Muchas felicidades mozo! que te vaya bien!

----------


## Coloclom

pues nada macho, ya eres un viejo verde.

Por ahí se comenta que tu señora te preguntó si por tu cumple querías un regalo de tiendamagia y tú le dijiste: Sí, una impresora multifunción y un boli de tinta invisible para mis notas :P

Felicidades maikita!

----------


## luis_bcn

felicidades!!!!este año ya te he felicitado dos veces,xDDD,espero que hayas tenido y sigas teniendo un gran dia.
p.d: coloclom eres el puto amo,xD

----------


## Skutter

Yo tampoco lo miro jaja 
Me apunto a las felicitaciones.
Muchas felicidades!

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo no me he acordado porque tengo alzheimer, hombre, perdóname  :Smile1:  Sabes que te quiero... ¡¡felicidades por la gamba!!

----------


## b12jose

A mi me pillaste en Sevilla este finde completamente offline, así que hoy lunes un poco más tarde te felicito, seguro que lo pasaste genial ayer!!!

----------


## Tracer

Yo quiero felicitar softvader, y de paso, decir que ya cansa la bromita de la impresion. Dejadlo tranquilo si no quiere compartirlo pues no quiere.

----------


## Moss

Yo también te autofelicito. Un abrazo y que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Yo quiero felicitar softvader, y de paso, decir que ya cansa la bromita de la impresion. Dejadlo tranquilo si no quiere compartirlo pues no quiere.


 tracer no se porque te cansa si no va contigo, yo creo que hay bastante confianza con el ( por parte de nosotros ) como para recordarselo el resto de su vida , a mi me da la " impresion " de que el no se ofende,xDDD

----------


## Tracer

ok, pense que alguna vez dio a entender que le molestaba, si no es asi... es cosa vuestra.

----------


## Coloclom

La confianza que tengo con David me permite eso y mucho más. No entiendo porqué siempre estás a la que salta Tracer, pero no es la primera vez que juzgas mis comentarios...

Luis, te amo, deja a la rubia y casate conmigo!
David, no te pongas celoso, si nos casamos pillamos una cama grande, grande, donde quepamos los 3!

----------


## mnlmato

joer... me aparecía en el tuenti, lo que pasa es que ayer no me conecté en todo el día...

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## Tracer

oks, disculpa coloclom si te dio esa impresion.

----------


## luis_bcn

> oks, disculpa coloclom si te dio esa impresion.


lo de impresion iba con indirectas,jausjuajaujsua
p.d: coloclom ,tracer es muy buen tio ( es catalan ) xDD y me ha dicho que este miercoles se pasara por el sis,a que si? :P

----------


## Coloclom

Que es catalán :Confused:  :Confused: ? Eso lo explica todo!!!!

Es broma, que conste que me encanta lo poco que conozco Catalunya y su gente, las calçotadas, el Camp Nou y sobretodo las catalanas; de echo, si Softvader hubiera nacido en Barcelona sería aún más simpático.

Pd: No es por malmeter, pero Ritxi también es catalán :P

----------


## Tracer

no se si sera este miercoles o al otro luis.... tu esperame....

----------


## SOFTVADER

Colo,lo siento,pero soy EXTREMEÑO,de pura cepa,que jenteren tooossssssssssssss,jjajajajajaja.

----------


## Pulgas

Pues voy tardísimo. Eso es loq ue pasa cuando uno ha tenido una de esas semanas que se pueden borrar del calendario.
De todas maneras, FELICIDADES.
Un abrazo.

----------


## t.barrie

Que faltaba yo!

 FELICIDADES Extremeño!

----------

